# Proposal... for review



## hggadm3 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have in my possession a realm lft10-d4, and ive heard its a sq oriented driver. Now what I am asking is someone experienced sq competitor to audition the sub. Free of charge, I will even cover shipping. Im just really curious and don't wanna kill it trying to shove 1000w down its throat.
Specs are 400rms and 800 max. So any experienced sq guy with a single 10 substage step up

























Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

